# Race Face Deus XC Vorbau (07) knackt mit Deus XC Lenker (09)



## siol-newbie (30. August 2009)

Hey!
Ich hab einen 25,4er Deus XC Vorbau (das ältere Modelll von 07) und habe einen aktuellen 25,4 Deus XC Riser montiert.
Beim flexen des Lenkers kommt ein leises Knacken aus dem Klemmbereich.

Mit Dremo angezogen, auch etwas mehr und weniger Drehmoment probiert.
Gründlich gereinigt, Schraubensitz mit Montagepaste einschmiert und auch sonst schon alles mögliche probiert. Mit meinem Syntace F139 gibt der Lenker keinen Mucks von sich.

Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme mit der Kombi?
Hat jemand vielleicht nen Tip?


----------



## subdiver (31. August 2009)

Ich habe auch den alten Deus XC Vorbau (100mm) und hatte letztes Jahr 
den aktuellen Deus XC Riser (gekürzt auf 640mm) montiert.
Auch ich hatte gelegentlich ein leichtes "Knacken".

Seit 5 Wochen fahre ich einen Flatbar (Syntace-Duraflite 7075, 580mm) 
an meinem Deus-Vorbau und es knackt nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siol-newbie (31. August 2009)

Muss echt am Vorbau liegen. Ein Bekannter fährt den Vorbau in OS mit dem 09er Deus Riser und auch bei ihm knackts...

Ärgerlich. Das ist ne Stelle, an der ich so gar nicht auf Knacken stehe...


----------

